# Experienced home for possible pregnant female rat



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Home urgently needed for a female rat, I've taken her and her brother in (the brother is the rat she's possibly pregnant by after being kept together. 

I would have kept her myself but I don't have space to keep her long term and have NO experience with pregnant rats and baby rats. 

I'm hoping to bond the brother with my lone male rat so he will be staying with me. 

Will post pictures later today.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I would help in a heartbeat if I weren't so far away  
If you have no closer offers of help maybe a rat train could be organised to me


----------



## rhydowenrodentrefuge (Feb 14, 2010)

Try Rodent Refuge, Oldham. Contact number at the bottom of this page: Contact Me -


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

rhydowenrodentrefuge said:


> Try Rodent Refuge, Oldham. Contact number at the bottom of this page: Contact Me -


There aware hun just waiting on a reply


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

Depending how far along she is, you can use a medication called Galastop which will effectively terminate the pregnancy. It is used in rats often for treatment of pituitary tumours, so is very safe, but has the effect of also terminating pregnancy. 
I have used it before on a doe who escaped into the boys cage. I didn't know if she had actually caught or was pregnant, but as all my rats are rescues of unknown background, it was not a risk I wanted to take, particularly as she was a tiny hairless rat, a variety that can have problems lactating.
But with her, I knew I'd gotten her on the first day, and it was successful. If the rat is further along, it may not be an option, Im not sure what the 'cut off' point is for this treatment. 

Some may think this harsh, but ultimately, this world doesn't need any more rats in it that are of unknown health and genetics, particularly if she has mated her brother; thats very close inbreeding. 
I will always galastop girls here who may be pregnant, or have had the opportunity to become so.
Many people don't know this is an option, or that this drug works this way, but it is a safe option for removing a pregnancy without the risk of spaying the female (the other way to terminate) or allowing her to birth a litter that could end up with a lot of problems with such close inbreeding, not to mention potentially 20 more rats on the earth.

Not saying this is the right option for you, or that its a necessity, and I too would be a little iffy about doing it if the pregnancy was advanced. But just throwing it out there so you know there is an option for unplanned litters in rats, if you thought the risks to her and the babies were too much.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Shadowrat said:


> Depending how far along she is, you can use a medication called Galastop which will effectively terminate the pregnancy. It is used in rats often for treatment of pituitary tumours, so is very safe, but has the effect of also terminating pregnancy.
> I have used it before on a doe who escaped into the boys cage. I didn't know if she had actually caught or was pregnant, but as all my rats are rescues of unknown background, it was not a risk I wanted to take, particularly as she was a tiny hairless rat, a variety that can have problems lactating.
> But with her, I knew I'd gotten her on the first day, and it was successful. If the rat is further along, it may not be an option, Im not sure what the 'cut off' point is for this treatment.
> 
> ...


I didn't know this thanks for the info, the female has gone into rescue as I feel they can deal with her way better than I can, she also appears to have an infection in her lady bits. The guy who had ten said he kept them together during day but separated at night but I only saw one car so I dunno. There a pair of cuties, the male is staying with me


----------

